# Cheif/dentist



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures and beautiful dogs!!! And the teeth are shiny white too!!! I love those cat and dog pics. Both my cats are still steering a fairly wide path around the bouncy and lickey puppy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

GReat Photos, I like the "smile".
Shane


----------

